# Couple of Big Bucks



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

These should get your blood going.


Whitetail taken by Mike Scagneli with a bow, Long Island, NY, 2005









Not much on this one at the moment. Supposed to have 28 points, dressed out at 225lbs, and was killed in Kappa, IL


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

I dont even hunt but those are impressive - top pick looks more like an elk than a deer - HUGE!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow Impressive Every Yr Big Ones Are Taken...


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

Those Are Some Nice Deers!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

That top picture sure looks photoshopped to me but who knows. Whats holding his head up? That guys 2 fingers?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

DZimmer_1 said:


> That top picture sure looks photoshopped to me but who knows. Whats holding his head up? That guys 2 fingers?



YOUR RIGHT..THAT TOP ONE SURE LOOKS CROPPED..I NEVER SAW A DEER THAT BIG..AND 2 FINGERS WOULD BE HARD TO HOLD IT LONG...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys not only the head, but what in the hell is holding his TAIL up?


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Top pic: The buck has a gambrel sticking out of his back legs. Yet I don't see any evidence of it being field dressed. I see the B.S. flag is starting to be raised....
The dude in the bottom pic still has blood on his arm-he's legit


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

is it me or does the guy in the top photo resemble george w bush .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

its just you ... lol


----------

